# Boudoir Weekend



## rub (Jan 16, 2012)

2 days, 5 shoots, my favorite hair and makeup team.  I'm a pretty happy girl.

C&C is always appreciated.

Cheers,
Kristal

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## MTVision (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Demers18 (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the first one... A woman with a board = SEXY


----------



## manaheim (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow these are beautiful.  A couple of the poses seemed the tiniest bit awkward (crooked arm by the couch, for example) but I have zero business giving you any critique.  The lighting was so pleasing in every one.  I really appreciate you sharing these.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

Very well done.  The only think that jumped out at me right away (as a negative) was that #5 could really use some catch lights in the eyes.


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Jan 16, 2012)

And you should be proud, even with what you have shown us, this is a fantastic variety of styles.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 16, 2012)

As I have said before I don't particularly like how you are often on the verge of being blown out but I love #8. Including the blown areas 

And I like # 7.

I would also like #5 quite a lot if it wasn't for the sand colored bar on the left side... Part of the annoyance is probably that I can't relate it to what else I see in the image. I agree catchlights would help though.

#6 is the one that bothers me the most. Her arm makes a weird kind of angle and she seeems to have a bone where her butt meets her leg. Could it be because of the high heels?

And #3, I just don't get. I can't see what is romantic about a garage. Maybe if she was draped over a nice car or motorcycle


----------



## MReid (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work.
My favorite is 8, what a great spot for a photo, nice processing choice.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 16, 2012)

Any time you need a second-shooter Kristal...   


Great work!


----------



## rub (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. Nice to see I'm on the right track, for the most part. As for 5 c.cloudwalker, the bar you are seeing it the top of a glass railing. We were shooting up in a loft. And I see her but bones now too!  I must say, it's almost harder working with the super skinny models than a plus sized model.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

> #6 is the one that bothers me the most. Her arm makes a weird kind of angle and she seeems to have a bone where her butt meets her leg. Could it be because of the high heels?


Of of the little tricks to shooting model (people) in their skin, is to try to not have them putting their weight on anything that will change their bodies...but still have them look natural while doing the crazy hard poses that would be required.  So if she could somehow take some of the weight off of her butt, it might help here.  But you'd then have to watch for bulging shoulder muscles etc.


----------



## rub (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes Big Mike its hard work for the models, for sure! I always tell the they will be sore the next day. And they are always amazed at just how physically demanding it can be. 

I think I may have not pressed the issue of keeping the weight off of themselves as much with these tiny models. But now it will bother me to no end with these images. Lesson learned!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 16, 2012)

rub said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback. Nice to see I'm on the right track, for the most part. As for 5 c.cloudwalker, the bar you are seeing it the top of a glass railing. We were shooting up in a loft. And I see her but bones now too!  I must say, it's almost harder working with the super skinny models than a plus sized model.



No problem with the railing then as the client and her boyfriend/husband know what it is. Just maybe don't use it in a portfolio. Although it is quite nice otherwise.

As for the butt bone, I wouldn't worry about it too much. One, I was the only one mentioning it so how many people will notice it? And two, it is the only photo with such a thing happening. I only wanted to bring it to your attention so that you can try and keep it in mind in the future.


And yes, modeling can be hard work. I've never modeled but enough of them have passed in front of my camera to know. And let's not even talk about modeling for a painter... although most painters I know now work from photos so that's become a little easier


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2012)

> As for the butt bone, I wouldn't worry about it too much. One, I was the only one mentioning it so how many people will notice it? And two, it is the only photo with such a thing happening. I only wanted to bring it to your attention so that you can try and keep it in mind in the future.


Also, could probably be acceptably 'fixed' with Photoshop pretty easily....if you were so inclined.  But I agree, it's not really a problem that needs fixing.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 16, 2012)

Love #4


----------



## kgeranzani (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Love the picture in the arched door way!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah, #8, with the arched doorway, is nice! So is #1, with the goggles and the board--she's projecting a great attitude in that shot!


----------



## rub (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments and critique. Much appreciated. I'm heading to San Diego for a Boudoir Divas workshop (goodbye -30 hello +16!!) so I'm hoping to learn lots and come back with some new ideas. 

Cheers! 
K


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 20, 2012)

They dont use celcius in San Diego  .  I keep forgetting to post here because I didnt want to open it at work.  Awesome job!  What % do you think of your boudoir clients is married?


----------



## rub (Jan 20, 2012)

They may use celcius but I do know it will be warm!! 

I'd say about 30% are married, but 90% are in relationships.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 20, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> As I have said before I don't particularly like how you are often on the verge of being blown out but I love #8. Including the blown areas
> 
> And I like # 7.
> 
> ...




What's up with you ? i wouldn't mind being lock in the garage with #3, nice job


----------



## PapaMatt (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, that put a smile on my face, I am alive after all.  Nice work


----------



## Tony S (Jan 20, 2012)

Nicely done on these, maybe on the first look for more white in the background as the trees without snow just don't portray a snowy scene for the high key look you were after.


 Ohhh.... and take her out for a cheeseburger, she looks hungry.


----------



## Bossy (Jan 20, 2012)

I *LOVE* #1, wow.


----------



## slackercruster (Feb 2, 2012)

Very Nice! 

Hope to see more from you.


----------



## Marmeduke (Feb 3, 2012)

Love the angle in no. 2 and the curve of the arch + outstretched vertical body in the last one. As mentioned, minor butt issue in no.6, but she's a great looking model and I love the colours in that shot too.


----------



## rub (Feb 13, 2012)

I just went to drop off the valentines day order for the client in shots 1-3.  She was in a really bad snowmobile accident on the weekend, crushed her jaw, missing teeth, and in hospital for weeks.  So sad.


----------



## g-fi (Mar 2, 2012)

Last post made me sadface.  So sorry to hear that about your client. She has some really lovely shots to hold onto though. These are all GORG. #3 just made me go, "uh, what kind of sexy things are going down in the garage?!" but cloning out the garage door opener would have probably saved it for me. I still can't really wrap my head around boudoir + garage though lol. Your work is so lovely!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 2, 2012)

I like all of them, except 3, it really makes her look too thin. Not the best pose.


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Great work


----------

